# Neuter



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout is scheduled to be neutered on Monday. Do most vets do pre-surgery blood tests or anything else? Our vet doesn't, and I was wondering if that is a cause for concern.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My vet does the testing the day they are neutered. Pups go in at 8am and dont get surgery till 1pmish, so they run the bloodwork in the am. Then pick up at 4:30. They might be doing it, but you dont even realize it - but you will when you get the bill


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My vet offered an option for the blood testing at an additional charge which I took them up on.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I had Kodi neutered and Shelby spayed, my vet gives an estimate and the pre-op blood work is optional. I opted for the blood work.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My vet's office said they only do pre-op blood work on older dogs and that a puppy is unlikely to have liver or kidney problems that would interfere with the anesthesia working properly. Are they wrong? Should I ask them to do the blood work (if so, what exactly should I be asking them to do)?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My vet does the bloodwork as an "option", but its highly recommended. When I got the quote, it for the spay with and without the bloodwork. The difference is about $85. I think if this is something you would like to do, call your vet and ask them. If they don't offer it, and this makes you uncomfortable, I would see a different vet for the procedure.

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great thread. I better call my vet and see. Houston goes to be neutered in the first week of July. I would rather pay the money and have the bloodwork done.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Our vet requires the blood screening which i am thankful for. They also told me that pain meds are required because many people actually would choose NOT give their pets pain meds just to save a buck.


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

I work as a vet tech, and we always offer pre anesthesia blood work. It'a a great thing to do for your dog. Anesthesia is processed out of the body through the liver and kidneys. It's peace of mind that all organs are working properly. I would never have my dog go under anesthesia without it. Plus it's a good starting point. In the years to come you can compare it to any changes that might occur.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the input!! I think I am going to cancel Monday's scheduled surgery. Our vet's office only requires bloodwork for dogs more than 6 years old. They would do pre-op bloodwork for our puppy if I request it, but they make it seem like I am being neurotic.

We spend our summers in Los Angeles because we used to live there, and I think I will have the surgery done out there. I called the vet we went to when we were in Los Angeles, and they require pre-op bloodwork for all dogs. Is there some minimum amount of bloodwork that is necessary? They don't do a full CBC/chem panel, but they test for infection and liver or kidney problems.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

when Quincy was neutered it was an option,to have the bloodwork done.Because of his rarity(in our area)and coming from Florida,being expensive etc.I did get it done.It cost alot more,but I would rather know he was ok,then not.Like Vettech said,they have it in case anything different changes in the future too.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Why would you not have blood work done??? To me that you would do with out even thinking you know! Things can happen while they are under just like people normally dont but that little chance that something does go wrong they know exactly what to give them.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

Toby is due to be neutered next week and my vet doesn't do pre-surgical testing. I have had dogs all my life and none of them were pre-tested before surgery. I really don't think it is cause for concern. 

Toby's Mom


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

PMcCoy said:


> Toby is due to be neutered next week and my vet doesn't do pre-surgical testing. I have had dogs all my life and none of them were pre-tested before surgery. I really don't think it is cause for concern.
> 
> Toby's Mom


It can be a problem in small dogs that are more susceptible to liver issues. You don't want to carelessly/needlessly give anesthesia to a dog with a liver shunt, for example, and the pre-op blood work can be very helpful in showing any such problems before the surgery. One of our own forum members found out that her dog's liver enzyme levels were way out of normal range before her spay. She wouldn't have known there was something wrong otherwise.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

PMcCoy said:


> Toby is due to be neutered next week and my vet doesn't do pre-surgical testing. I have had dogs all my life and none of them were pre-tested before surgery. I really don't think it is cause for concern.
> 
> Toby's Mom


Yikes. I'd recommend you find another vet for the surgery then. Lina has already covered the reasons for doing it, so I won't repeat that.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

It was optional, but recommended when I had Rudy neutered last week. I was glad to have the results and know that he is very healthy. Cost was $55


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

When Ollie was neutered a few weeks ago, the vet (who considered himself an "old-timer") didn't really think blood work was necessary, but said he would do it if I wanted it. I did, so he did. I kept the results in case I need them for comparison at some later time. For me, it was worth the money for the peace of mind. I think sometimes the old country type vets have done so many surgeries, they don't think it's needed. Maybe they're right, but I think if it makes you feel better, it's worth the money.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

When I dropped Lola off today for her spay, they had a menu of recommended services, with high and low cost options. On the minimum/low cost there was no blood work. But I would have had to request they not do it, as it is standard procedure. They said sometimes people think they are doing unneccesary tests/procedures to run up the cost. Even here in San Francisco where everyone is a nervous-nellie doggie mom or pop, and hte average expenditure for a dogs life span reaches into the ten of thousands $$! You never know - that's why this forum is such a great resource for us newbie moms and pops.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Lina said:


> It can be a problem in small dogs that are more susceptible to liver issues. You don't want to carelessly/needlessly give anesthesia to a dog with a liver shunt, for example, and the pre-op blood work can be very helpful in showing any such problems before the surgery. One of our own forum members found out that her dog's liver enzyme levels were way out of normal range before her spay. She wouldn't have known there was something wrong otherwise.


I am the owner of _that_ dog Lina is talking about. This just happened 1 1/2 weeks ago. I personally thought there was no way she could have problems. But she DOES have problems (still in the diagnosis phase), but honestly I would much rather deal with the problem at hand than have her not able to break down the anesthesia from a spay because of some liver problem I could have known about before her spay if I had just tested. Frankly, I would demand at least a blood panel before she goes in - or get another vet. Our furbabies are so important to us - why risk losing them? Now, that I'm off my high horse - LOL!! Please understand, some vets cut back . . . you've got to decide what you think is right. For me, the answer is clear . . . I could have lost little Gracie and that still gives me shivers. I have a reason for being an advocate - I hope you understand I'm not trying to be too pushy . . . just concerned.

Karen


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

If you were a person going for surgery, some basic blood tests would be done prior. Vets who do not routinely do bloodwork is probably because customers complain about the costs. I would fire a vet who did not do bloodwork at my request--and my cost. 

If your dog turns up with perfect bloodwork, you will have some baseline tests for when he is older.

Karen--I applaud your high horse!!! Well said!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Karen,
That's a great example. Thank goodness you checked. I happen to agree with you. I think the bloodwork costed me $40 extra. One cheap dinner date. I think I'll make chili for dinner and not go out. Our pups are worth it!


----------

